# short shifter for the Allroad



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

Has anybody found and purchased a short shifter for the Allroad they like. I have a '03 the the 6spd. It seems there mayby to different style shafts straight and bent or curved......yes I am talking about the shifter... so keep it clean








I have seen a bunch of stuff on ebay from as little as $50 and up to $200 or more. any advice?
thanks 
sean


----------

